# New Indoor carpet Track in central Ohio



## Blubyurc (Dec 19, 2009)

R/C Racing is now running on their indoor carpet track!
located at 7868 groveport rd. in Groveport Ohio 43110 614-836-5372
we are curently racing road course on saturdays doors open at 12:00pm with races starting at 3:00pm. 
track size is 34'x75'

we are only using sticky fingers tire grip.
which we have in stock.

we are running oval on wednesday & Sundays
we can add a week night race for road course if there is any intrest.
let me know what you think.
Thanks,
Brad
R/C Racing:thumbsup:


----------



## En Hobbies (Sep 12, 2009)

*to blue*

hey sounds great i tell all :thumbsup:
hey give me a call cell


----------



## gmodo (Dec 10, 2009)

There is already a thread in this forum talking about Road Racing at this track:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=267081

but thanks for the additional info, I hope there will be a road course.


----------

